# Dawn of War II: The Last Stand - New DLC



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5jUX28SBnQ

The 'Crons are coming to DoW II!! This will be a Day One purchase for me, I loved the Last Stand and I can't wait to redo it with the Necron Lord.


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Unexpected *free* DLC and sudden bug fixes for this makes me think we will be seeing a Dawn of War III announcement at E3 this year.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Unexpected *free* DLC and sudden bug fixes for this makes me think we will be seeing a Dawn of War III announcement at E3 this year.


don't jump the gun there man, you might jinx it.

in all seriously tho, I REALY REALY HOPE they are making a DoW III

(or maybe just maybe a new DoW II Expansion.. but lets hope for DoW III)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5jUX28SBnQ
> 
> The 'Crons are coming to DoW II!! This will be a Day One purchase for me, I loved the Last Stand and I can't wait to redo it with the Necron Lord.
> 
> ...


Purchase? It's free. Free between the 10th and the 15th of March


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Who saw that coming?
DoW3? Pleeeease!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

https://youtu.be/NNc242mbiUs

DoW is the most flufftastic of the computer games. The scripting is near perfect.
*"Inevitably many shall fault the hands which felled Typhon. The Ordo Malleus. But the Inquisition merely performs the duty of it's office. To further fear them is redundent. To hate them...heretical. Those more sensible will place reponsibility with those who forced the hands of the Inquisition. With some fortune they may foster this hatred into purpose and further rule their own fate by coming to the Emperor's service. *

Inquisition blows up your planet. Don't be angry at them. Instead, love the Emperor and focus your anger into a xenos killing rage. Now that's some real Grimdarkthink.

What I didn't like at the end of Space Marine was that damn Guardswoman daring to question the Inquisition. I bet they purged her heretical ass once the game was over. Also, in the intro to SM the very first thing they suggest is exterminatus. FLUFF ALERT! You don't exterminatus a planet as the first choice. I mean, sending in a couple of Space Marines was their last fucking choice. derp.

So yeah, bring on some more DoW3. Relic have shown that they know 40k and they can do it right.


----------



## Iron Circle (Aug 13, 2015)

DoW is quite clearly the best WH40k game but I prefer DoW 1's game style over DoW 2, basically I hope DoW 3 to have larger and bigger units.:grin:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Haven't been sleeping right, seeing that this is available for free on specific dates had me all:










...I'll be getting this and waiting patiently for more DoW.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

*praying for Dawn of War 3 intensifies*

Dark Crusade 2: The Re-Crusadening is like my own personal dream of the Second Coming


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow I haven't played that in a while. Well, Necron Overlord is a great a reason to go back.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Iron Circle said:


> DoW is quite clearly the best WH40k game but I prefer DoW 1's game style over DoW 2, basically I hope DoW 3 to have larger and bigger units.:grin:


I personally hope for a little of both mixed together


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I went back to play the 1st DoW games. I found them insanely boring compared to DoW2.

Grrr...there are Eldar, they need to die! 
Build base. Spam strongest units. Kill everything.
Grrr...there are Orks, they need to die!
Build base. Spam strongest units. Kill everything.
Grrr...there are Chaos, they need to die!
Build base. Spam strongest units. Kill everything.
It was so repetative and easy. You didn't even need to think.

As Eldar I would either fill a few falcons with firedragons and just fly right into their base (which would level the base and win me the game in a few minutes) or, if they had stronger defenses, just send in fireprisms to jump in and out of the enemies base until they were all dead. That tactic worked with EVERY SINGLE enemy on the DoW expansions. I essentially beat the entire game doing that.

With SM you just spam termies and tanks and you've pretty much automatically won.

I loved it when I first played it. But upon revisiting it I found it to be dreadfully dull.

I muuuuuuch prefer DoW2.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

I Got this the second it was available. Necron Lord is pretty fun. And a tad bit OP. Which suits me just fine.

Also on the track of which DoW I prefer. I love DoW I for its base building and bigger battles, also Mods. Really good mods for that game. Especially one that adds apocalypse units.

DoW II felt too much like CoH, which is ok. But I prefer bigger battles, which is were DoW 2 lets me down. Last Stand is fun though.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

A little OP? Lol.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Wish I could try the Overlord, but my plastic piece of !*"* computer won't £^!"ing let me!!!


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Get it now whilst it's still free, even if you cant play it yet.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Get it now whilst it's still free, even if you cant play it yet.


Already did. Just means another reason, among many, for me to get a new computer in the next two months.


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh. This is only if I want to spend time finding a game online.

Moving right along, thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Finding a game online with Last Stand? Takes seconds. How can you be thoroughly disappointed with a free DLC of an old game? Were you expecting them to make a whole multiplayer race or new campaign?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It's a sign of good things to come, sure, but I'm not interested in playing this game (or any game really) online.

I get to be disappointed when things disappoint me. Deal with it.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Got to level ten so far with this guy. Liking ranged combat, but lord is even better in cc. Very good anti-hero unit. And yes Overlord is way Op. But that doesn't bother me since its PVE.


----------



## Rush Darling (Apr 30, 2015)

Literally gotten to the point where I can just wind him up, set him off and go AFK.

That point being LEVEL NINE.

Originial DoW mods you say? I've been slacking it seems!


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

pretty much beat Bloody Colosseum twice with my Lord. First time was with a group of three lords. Still fun though, now to try Anvil of Khorne which is much harder even while being OP.

If you want to see some good builds, look at the Overlord guide on steam, it breaks down what the Overlord can do pretty well.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

LordNecross said:


> pretty much beat Bloody Colosseum twice with my Lord. First time was with a group of three lords. Still fun though, now to try Anvil of Khorne which is much harder even while being OP.
> 
> If you want to see some good builds, look at the Overlord guide on steam, it breaks down what the Overlord can do pretty well.


Actually I've found Anvil to be a lot easier. The only hard wave is the last one, but if you have three lords and you all do the 'prayer' as we call it, leeching life from all around, you down the terminators pretty fast and then you can all smack Gabriel around and kill everything else. Colosseum is a lot harder because of wave 16 and 20, having to fight another three lords is a bitch if no one is packing the tesseract.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I have to agree with Angel. I have yet to beat the Bloody Colosseum, yet I've beaten the Anvil 3 times with the Overlord. Though I have to say, I find wave 19 much harder in the Anvil. The amount of guardsmen is absurd and can just drain you down very quickly.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The Sturk said:


> I have to agree with Angel. I have yet to beat the Bloody Colosseum, yet I've beaten the Anvil 3 times with the Overlord. Though I have to say, I find wave 19 much harder in the Anvil. The amount of guardsmen is absurd and can just drain you down very quickly.


If theirs more than one lord with the drain health ability it's pretty easy really. Just get both of them to do it with most of the guardsman in the radius of the ability and they drop pretty quickly. With three lords they drop hilariously fast and the Ogryns go down too.


----------

